# Monorail model trains?



## Ghostscale (Feb 23, 2010)

Has anyone ever heard of or seen any model monorail trains? The only one I have seen is the one from Disney. http://www.mouseplanet.com/al/docs/monorail.htm Although it is not bad...I was hoping for something more.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Ghostscale said:


> Has anyone ever heard of or seen any model monorail trains? The only one I have seen is the one from Disney. http://www.mouseplanet.com/al/docs/monorail.htm Although it is not bad...I was hoping for something more.



I have seen them in O and HO. 
I can't remember where. 
I know the O was in Classic Train Magazine.

Did you do a Google or some kind of search?

Edit...........,

I know they aren't cheap.


----------



## Ghostscale (Feb 23, 2010)

Man I spent the better half of last month looking online for them. Either I am blind or suck at searching, cause all I found was the disney one.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Ghostscale said:


> Man I spent the better half of last month looking online for them. Either I am blind or suck at searching, cause all I found was the disney one.


Nope you are not I went and did a search and only found the Disney one too.

I do remember somewhere seeing one that was made in Germany I believe. 

I will keep a look out for them and save the link if I come across them again.

Your thinking HO scale right?

I know I saw one in O too.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey............


I found a set on e bay. I have dealt with this man numerous times. OK transactions to me.
Though he upped his shipping I see.

http://cgi.ebay.com/HO-TNT-HARBOUR-...wItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item1c102981cd

Says he will reduce shipping if you live in the North East.

And make an offer just keep upping it if he doesn't accept.


----------



## Ghostscale (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks man, at least I know others exist. That is a bit much for what I can spend at them moment, but that gives me a place to start. And yeah I am thinking HO scale. You are awesome to find it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Ghostscale said:


> Thanks man, at least I know others exist. That is a bit much for what I can spend at them moment, but that gives me a place to start. And yeah I am thinking HO scale. You are awesome to find it.


I don't think you will find any under $500.

found this not much info though,

http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=RKB04123

here's one for $169.99,:laugh: (when you click on link type in monorail in their search.)

http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=RKB04123: 


one from Australia, (whoops ended all ready)

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/HO-Scale-Mod...temQQimsxZ20100219?IMSfp=TL100219127001r19583


----------



## Ghostscale (Feb 23, 2010)

I have decided for a different approach. Instead of a monorail, I will run a light rail from Kato around the upper part of the wall:
http://www.newhallstation.com/store/product_info.php/products_id/932

I think this will be just as good. My wife thinks these are cute, so that adds bonus points towards me getting one LOL


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Ghostscale said:


> I have decided for a different approach. Instead of a monorail, I will run a light rail from Kato around the upper part of the wall:
> http://www.newhallstation.com/store/product_info.php/products_id/932
> 
> I think this will be just as good. My wife thinks these are cute, so that adds bonus points towards me getting one LOL



As far as trains go........."cute" :laugh::laugh:

Maybe adorable too?:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Ghostscale (Feb 23, 2010)

Whatever it takes for the wife to want them in the house!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Ghostscale said:


> Whatever it takes for the wife to want them in the house!


I am King of my house!
She is the Queen. 
The King has more power then the Queen!

Down in the dungeon that is.:laugh:

I'm to hard on her......she actually bought me some train related items.
She don't really care. 
Except for the $$$ I put out.


----------



## radfan (Mar 7, 2010)

Ghostscale said:


> I have decided for a different approach. Instead of a monorail, I will run a light rail from Kato around the upper part of the wall:
> http://www.newhallstation.com/store/product_info.php/products_id/932
> 
> I think this will be just as good. My wife thinks these are cute, so that adds bonus points towards me getting one LOL


You did notice these were N scale?
I would suggest you dont run it to high on the wall, you'll never see it when sitting down,lol


----------



## Ghostscale (Feb 23, 2010)

LOL Big Ed I understand where you are coming from.

Yeah I know they are N scale. I have little choice on the height in the room since there are 3 doors and 2 windows. It will need to go above. But the room is small and I can keep the trains to the outside of the shelf.


----------

